# LOOKIE-LOOKIE--WHATS UP FOR GRABS--SPD'S



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: HERE'S A LIST AND PIC'S OF CALL DONATIONS i'VE RECIVED SO FAR FOR THE HUNT ---WHA!!!!!!!!!! YOU GUYS ARE GREAT--------#1----youngdon--Don Armbuster--#2 PrairieWolf--Ed Weddle----#3 Rick Ellis--CMGC-----#4 Coyote Clay--Clay James---#5 Big D--Rodney Hairell--#6Dog Breath Calls --Donated by Yooper -Brain Baker--#7Fox Pro--#8 money donation Brain Brooks------Thank Guys I very much apprecate all your support--------Very good craftsmenship in all these calls and more are coming----the kids and hunters are going to be treated to some VERY fine calls--------sb-


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Looks good Skip makes me want to drive up!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

oooooooo them folks are gonna wet them selves when they get them calls

lots of good folks here,and very generous


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Awesome, I'm more than happy to donate to such a worthy cause. keep us posted Skip !


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Wish my pictures were better--to show how beautiful these calls are---Bigdrowdy1 calls arrived today and was I in for a treat when I opened the box--they are great---Thanks Big D for the surprise---------------Like I said Some Great Craftsmen making these calls--------sb*


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

way to go guys, great calls and donations for a great cause..........


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Sounds like the place to be Skip, thanks to all the members who donated for such a great event.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

There are going to be some very happy people at your hunt. Great prizes/gifts you have received. My hat is off to those that donated.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Man I wish someone would have done something like you are doing Skip when I was a youngster !!!

I applaud everyone also for their generosity and a special thanks to you Skip for putting something on like this for the kids.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Indeed well done everyone involved.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Awesome, you guys are great!!!!!!!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*More Stuff----recived today from Dogbreath himself [Todd Sullivan]--DOGBREATH COYOTE CALLS---you call they fall Howler {BARK'EM N BANG'EM,Hot Momma Estrus Chirp, hats ,dvd, call demo dics, decals and a couple Teeshirts----Holy Wha--I'M GOING TO HAVE FUN ON CHECK-IN DAY Giving out prizes :biggrin: :biggrin: sb--- P.S.-You guys that like Durlin calls check out Dogbreath coyote calls their nice*


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

good for you SB!!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Today recived a call lanyard made by Mark Ehins--really nice has 4 drops---here's a pic of the last 2 days goodies------sb---opps poor pic's*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sweet! Ed said it best. I think we all wish someone would have done this when We were
youngsters. Just in case you forgot Skip..... You da man !!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

+7 on that note.


----------

